# British Shorthair - Black Tipped - New Home Needed



## woodlandsend (Mar 5, 2011)

18 month old spayed and micro-chipped female

She is a very loving cat and craves attention. The only reason I am having to part with her is because she gets very stressed around children.

I live with my parents and due to unfortunate circumstances they now look after my niece and nephew on a regular basis.

She gets very stressed when the children are here, particularly my niece, to the point that she will pee on the floor near the litter tray. At other times she does use the litter tray. Even shutting her in another room when they are here does not help with this problem.

To safeguard the fact that she is to be returned to us if a new home does not work out we are asking an adoption fee, we feel that if she goes somewhere without Children, the problem should stop, but obviously if the problem persisted in a new home we would take her back and refund the adoption donation.

The ideal home would be with a retired person or couple with no other pets.

We are keen to avoid her going to a rescue as we do not want to add to her stress. 

If on this basis anyone is interested in meeting her to see if they feel able to offer a suitable home please let me know.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Might help if you put her photo on here.
Pictures always help.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

There is also a Facebook group you could try - Neutered Pedigree Cat Rehome Grouo UK


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

woodlandsend said:


> 18 month old spayed and micro-chipped female
> 
> She is a very loving cat and craves attention. The only reason I am having to part with her is because she gets very stressed around children.
> 
> ...


Oh bless her  As others have suggested, join that FB group, put up a piccie and what is your location?


----------



## woodlandsend (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks

Will try to sort a pic, she is stunning!

We are in Bromley

She is advertised on Pets4homes too, photo on there.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Suggest you also contact the breeder she came from. Is moving to your own place not possible?


----------



## woodlandsend (Mar 5, 2011)

The breeder has simply advised us to move her on.

I would love to buy my own place and we were struggling with this for the last few months as I was seriously looking, but the house price bubble has killed that dream for the foreseeable.


----------

